# PIGEONS



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

Any one in have any singles for sale? Vic


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I usually buy mine on KSL. Depending on the time of year, they can get pricy.


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

Yea trere is usually a guy from Lehi doing wild birds for $7. But I don't see his add now. I have a hard time paying more for a pigeon than a pheasant.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

$7?!

I've bought them for $3!!!!!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Here- 4 bucks

https://www.ksl.com/classifieds/listing/43960363


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

THANK YOU!


----------

